# are NAUTICA watches good?



## ombladon

hi i intend to buy my first NAUTICA watch and i want to ask you guys if these watches are good and last a long period of time?

this is he model i want to buy
Nautica Yachtimer A42550 | FIRST CLASS WATCHES


----------



## BlueWings077

ombladon said:


> hi i intend to buy my first NAUTICA watch and i want to ask you guys if these watches are good and last a long period of time?
> 
> this is he model i want to buy
> Nautica Yachtimer A42550 | FIRST CLASS WATCHES


I was kinda wondering about Nautica myself as a couple of their models caught my eye. They seem to have good heft, solid feel, good weight....and for a price range, say, between $75 to $125, you can pick-up a good daily beater.

I'm hoping that other folks can weigh-in on this as they are comparable to Fossil, Diesel, Kenneth Cole, DKNY, etc in terms of price-points and they seem to cater to the same demographics.










*Nautica Men's N16593G BFD 101 Chronograph...*​


----------



## mech-mvmnt

i have this for just about a week and the build quality and feel is amazing. it has a domed crystal.
it looks like a watch that would cost several $$$ more.
comparing this to the new Fossil Decker chrono in terms of build quality and prescence, my vote goes to Nautica all the way.


----------



## BlueWings077

mech-mvmnt said:


> i have this for just about a week and the build quality and feel is amazing. it has a domed crystal.
> it looks like a watch that would cost several $$$ more.
> comparing this to the new Fossil Decker chrono in terms of build quality and prescence, my vote goes to Nautica all the way.
> 
> View attachment 425252


*Congratulations ! Nice pick-up on that BFD-101........wear it in good health.*
*Just curious where you purchased it (Net, AD, eBay, Dept Store,?? etc.).....in the price range I mentioned above and after surveying and comparing it to other watches like the Fossil Decker chrono, I still, somehow, go back to Nautica just for the same reasons you bought your watch.....good quality:to price ratio.....maybe, before the year is over, I'll have one on my wrist.*

*Maybe this???*


 Zoom / Alternate Views 
*Black NST Chronograph*


----------



## Aleric

Hi. I recently purchased two Nautica watches, and I am now a fan. Since I've only had them a few months, I can't speak to their durability yet, but they do come with limited five year warranties. They seem to be well built. I don't have the Yachtimer model that you are interested in, but it is a nice looking watch. I like it.

My impression is that Nauticas compare quite favorably with other fashion watches at their price point. I even have my eyes on a couple of other Nauticas to add to my collection as well.

Good luck


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH

I have 2 Nautica and they are well constructed watches, I also like their styles, I believe but I am not 100% sure that they are manufactured by 
Timex


----------



## Aleric

true. Nautica is one of the several Timex brands.


----------



## mech-mvmnt

BlueWings077 said:


> *Congratulations ! Nice pick-up on that BFD-101........wear it in good health.*
> *Just curious where you purchased it (Net, AD, eBay, Dept Store,?? etc.).....in the price range I mentioned above and after surveying and comparing it to other watches like the Fossil Decker chrono, I still, somehow, go back to Nautica just for the same reasons you bought your watch.....good quality:to price ratio.....maybe, before the year is over, I'll have one on my wrist.*
> 
> *Maybe this??? **Black NST Chronograph*


thanks BlueWings077. i purchased mine on the net. you can also sign-up at the nautica website and get 20% off on watches with free shipping. that black NST chronograph looks nice as well it has a solid masculine prescence. i bought the BF101 because i wanted a smaller bezel to have a dressier chronograph look. i'm very happy with it at the moment. it's quite a looker with great solidly built feel into it.


----------



## rabihz24

watches are one of the best watches regarding style/build quality and price..Unbeatable...I think it comes third behind Seiko and Citizen for the price value quality...
I own 2 Nauticas Steels and bought them 6 years ago....No scratches on the crystal, mechanicaly they tick like new...Built like a rock...
The new lineup is killer though..chek it out..
Yes they are manufactured by Timex but they are above the Timex line as quality goes...Also they are a notch above your Guess,DKNY, Fossil and all the rest of the designers Watches...

Here is my Nautica steel 16508G with swiss mov and saphire crystal.

























And here whats coming in the mail...It was so gorgeous, i couldnt pass it out..N14513 with japanese movement and saphire crystal..


----------



## heb

I have essentially the same model as the one you desire; mine has a non-PVD case. It's my mowing the lawn watch and it has never skipped a beat, even after 3 years. Of course, the luminessence is poor, but everything else is excellent; hard to go wrong.

heb


----------



## stevebos

I believe Nautica is owned by timex and is backed up by a small 3 year warranty i really don't see them above fossil. Considering the fact fossil has a 11 year warrenty.


----------



## rabihz24

stevebos said:


> I believe Nautica is owned by timex and is backed up by a small 3 year warranty i really don't see them above fossil. Considering the fact fossil has a 11 year warrenty.


Timex owns lots of brands including Nautica and TX (time luxury)...Its interesting to know that fossil offers 11 years warranty and thats rare...


----------



## Aleric

rabihz24 said:


> Timex owns lots of brands including Nautica and TX (time luxury)...Its interesting to know that fossil offers 11 years warranty and thats rare...


You can add Guess and Salvatore Ferragamo to that list. I own examples of all of the mentioned brands. They all seem to be well made and have no problems so far. Unfortunately, Timex has decided to discontinue to TX line. I like those watches.


----------



## mikeweb

I see tons of Nautica watches at Winners (Canadian version of Marshalls), I've never owned one so I cant comment on quality but they are reasonably priced for a "designer" beater watch.


----------



## rabihz24

Aleric said:


> You can add Guess and Salvatore Ferragamo to that list. I own examples of all of the mentioned brands. They all seem to be well made and have no problems so far. Unfortunately, Timex has decided to discontinue to TX line. I like those watches.


Yes and no...Timex official statement about the TX line is that they are downsizing it and using its technology to add in their Timex lineup and they re calling it Intelligent quartz, chek it here and look at the resemblance Timex.ca | New Products | INTELLIGENT QUARTZ you can still grab a TX from a timex outlet stores and online.

I have to own a 650 series T3C180 and i tell you this watch rocks. Built quailty is up there and its dead accurate. Not to mention the original design...


----------



## xenon121

honestly speaking i did not use them before. but pictures of these watches looks nice to me. some people said about their service too. but price rate is comparably lower than other reputated watch like rolex, patek Philippe etc. but i am impressed by the pictures of this watches here.


----------



## wristclock

xenon121 said:


> honestly speaking i did not use them before. but pictures of these watches looks nice to me. some people said about their service too. but price rate is comparably lower than other reputated watch like rolex, patek Philippe etc. but i am impressed by the pictures of this watches here.


Did you just mention nautica along with Rolex and PP???


----------



## search231GT

I bought a Nautica chronograph about 2 years ago; It's a tough watch, never scratched, looks great, and keeps great time. Definitely recommend


----------



## baddmojo

I have the N20503G NST Chronograph.. I really like it.. its a fun watch to wear.. over a year and no problems at all so far..


----------



## user12345

I won a Nautica watch two weeks ago in a sailing regatta. If I didn't own a watch already I would definitely be keeping this one - very solid build quality, good weight and modern design that would fit my active lifestyle just as well as my office shirts. Posting a link in case anyone is interested.

Nautica Men&apos;s Watch A11541G Analogue with Black Dial and Black PU Leather Strap | eBay


----------



## sbutera

Nautica was the first watch I bought myself back in 1994. I was 15 years old and saved my allowance for months to get it! It's a solid diver watch. I've never had an issue with it. It's a quartz. Battery has been changed roughly 3 times since. Runs great. Cannot complain one bit. Plus it's a little sentimental to me. I can post movement details when I get home. Haven't opened it up in some time.


----------



## heb

Hello, I bought the same model, except in all blue, 5 or 6 years ago. The battery died awhile ago and I haven't gotten around to changing it, but prior to that, the watch worked perfectly. Mine is well constructed and contains a Swiss quartz movement. heb


----------



## Time Passages

Do any of them particularly the NST chronograph models have Swiss movements? A couple of years ago they did but now it appears to only have Japanese movements? If that is now the case, how is the reliability with them?


----------



## Baguette

I think they're not too shabby. Just don't expect them to last forever at the price you paid.


----------



## Richardfun

I've had my Nautica Steel for about 10 years now. All I've ever done is replace the battery once - still running well great! Doesn't see a whole lot of wrist time but she's still in rotation. Good watch for the money!


----------



## trendzmania

yes it is a very good brand and it is the icon of spirited adventure and action.


----------



## StufflerMike

trendzmania said:


> yes it is a very good brand and it is the icon of spirited adventure and action.


that's what I call an overstatement.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

I recently bought one as a cheap watch to wear if I was going to be doing physical things (snorkeling etc) and was very impressed. The one I had spent 4 hours straight in the water (ocean) then a few weeks later was in the field when I was helping at an Army ROTC LTX training session (I spent all day crawling around in a muddy creekbed to ambush them). It is not something I would wear normally but I was seriously impressed with how well it held up. Ive actually lent it to my brother since he needed a reliable watch.


----------



## gagnello

trendzmania said:


> yes it is a very good brand and it is the icon of spirited adventure and action.


Yes, totally. Wait......what?


----------



## imprezhouse

honestly speaking, cant take Nautica to compare with Rolex and Patek....its far too different in all angle.


----------



## dimkasta

Why would you compare an 100 euro watch with Rolex and Patek...

Anyway... A bit necroposting...

I bought my first Nautica 11 years ago and have worn it quite a bit. Still going strong. A month ago the battery died again, but I am a bit lazy to change it.
Only one of the set index dots has come off (below 5) and needs to be put back in its hole. Still hanging around in the dial 
The case has taken a good beating and is a bit scratched, and the glass has a few really non-noticeable hairline scratches, but it still wears very nicely. And I still get compliments on it.
Many more than what I get for my SKX 









And this is my recent purchase (1 year ago). A 45mm beasty. I replaced the original yellow silicon strap because it got really dirty and I could not get it clean.
It has also gotten a lot of beating and the PVD got scratched a lot. So I decided to go all distressed-PVD look on it. Treated it with some 600 grit sandpaper.









One thing I cannot comment is their water resistance. Never put them in the sea. They have endured a few heavy rains on my motorcycle though...

Color me a satisfied customer.


----------



## Impulse

Picked up an nst07 recently. Its a solid watch, screwdown crown, jap (I assume miyota) movement. Not as refined build quality as something more expensive, but quite good for the price.


----------

